# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El Ebro sigue siendo el Hiber

## NoRegistrado

> 2.610 metros cúbicos por segundo ( m3/s) y 6,10 metros de altura. Con esas credenciales, muy próximas al caudal del Nilo, se presentó el Ebro en Zaragoza el pasado lunes. Las imágenes del río a su paso por la capital aragonesa eran impresionantes. Pero lo cierto es que, a pesar de la espectacular inflamación de su cauce, las dimensiones alcanzadas quedaban muy lejos de los 3.000  m3/s que llegó a rozar en enero de 1981 o de los 4.500  m3/s que superó en el invierno de 1961. Imagínenselo: más del doble que el mismísimo Rin.
> 
> Si el agua es la sangre de la naturaleza y los ríos son sus venas, el Ebro es nuestra gran arteria aorta. Desde que nace en el pico Tresmares y emana en Fontibre (Alto Campoo, Cantabria) hasta que cede sus aguas al Mediterráneo en la Illa de Buda (Sant Jaume dEnveja, Cataluña) recorre casi mil kilómetros de longitud dando forma a un gran ciempiés de agua que ocupa 85.000  Km² de superficie y atraviesa la mitad noroeste de la península creando el valle más fértil y algunos de los paisajes fluviales más espectaculares del sur de Europa. Pero eso era antes, cuando era río, cuando distribuía el agua tal y como lo dispuso la naturaleza y con un único objetivo: producir vida. Ahora no. Ahora lo hemos convertido en el Ebro S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Desde que los especuladores urbanísticos y financieros gestionan su cuenca, el Ebro ha pasado a convertirse en un canal de servicios agrícolas, industriales y urbanos. Un instrumento para obtener beneficios a base de actuar  contranatura y contra el sentido común: campos de golf en mitad de secarrales, polígonos industriales donde antes habían bosques de ribera, inmensos regadíos donde la naturaleza dicta cultivos de secano, urbanizaciones colmadas de piscinas en páramos desérticos ¿El agua de la naturaleza? ¿Caudal ecológico? ¿Ecosistemas fluviales? Eso era antes, cuando el viejo  Hiber que nos dio nombre era un río libre, salvaje y al servicio de la naturaleza. Ahora no, ahora el Ebro es un río canalizado, teledirigido y trabaja en exclusiva para nosotros.
> 
> Pero el Ebro está agotado de mantener ese papel. No puede más. Según los expertos en circunstancias normales debería estar aportando a su delta un caudal de hasta 18.000 h m3 al año con su correspondiente carga de sedimentos. Sin embargo desde hace décadas ese aporte apenas alcanza los 5.000 h m3 de agua. Un agua que llega a Amposta sin apenas lodos, filtrada por las más de 200 esclusas, presas y barreras de todo tipo que obstaculizan y peinan su cauce reteniendo los posos. Un caudal estéril incapaz de mantener su plataforma deltaica, que se desmenuza lentamente en el mar.
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/zonacritica/E...363673660.html

Interesante. Incluso Europa ha cambiado su forma de actuar ante éstas crecidas naturales. Pero aquí seguimos con ideas anticuadas, inútiles y peligrosas.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

el Ebro con 5,5 metros de altura por Zaragoza











Nota: el usuario no permite el uso de las imágenes adjuntas

----------

NoRegistrado (10-mar-2015),willi (11-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El puente, parece que está construido teniendo en cuenta ese tipo de crecidas. Será que son naturales???.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Desde luego, no se que haríamos sin las inundaciones... Se imaginan???? Un río regulado, donde se aprovecha el agua en lugar de tirarla al mar o dejar que inunde 200.000 tahúllas de cultivos y pueblos enteros. Benditas inundaciones que nos recuerdan que tenemos un río vivo!

----------


## NoRegistrado

Posiblemente no tendrías río que explotar.

Pablo, tienes que vivir con el río, no contra el río. Te lo digo, aunque sé que es como echar caviar a los cerdos, no sirve de nada, no lo aprecian.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Las inundaciones fueron, son y serán. Usted no las puede parar por muy chulo que se ponga. No intente dominar a la naturaleza porque la naturaleza es nuestra vida y ademas se revelará, la necesitamos y es mucho más fuerte que usted o que yo. Los que cultivan en el suelo del río saben a que se exponen al igual que el que pone una estación de esquí en la boca de un volcán dormido. Si un dia despierta, adiós con la inversión. Tampoco se me ocurrirá poner molinos de viento en zonas de huracanes de 250km/h por mucha energía que se pueda aprovechar.

Las inundaciones por otro lado alimentan con nutrientes no solo la vega del rio, también los mares en los que se desagua, allí son muy bienvenidos, y los pescadores bien que se aprovecharán para que usted pueda tomar sus carabineros.

Lo que hay que hacer es compenetrarse con la naturaleza y sabiendo de su fuerza y valor sacar máximo provecho ambos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> (me gustaría ponerlas en tamaño completo pero no se cómo hacerlo, alguien me puede ayudar?)


Ya te he modificado las imágenes para ponerlas como pedías. El proceso es el siguiente:

Tienes que copiar la url/dirección de la imagen y pegarla dentro de las etiquetas [IMG]...........[/IMG]

Y por otra parte, es recomendable que la imagen no supere los 1024 px. de ancho.

En ese caso, si la imagen es muy grande, utilizamos las etiquetas [ RESIZE=1024][IMG].....[/IMG][ /RESIZE].

----------

Jonasino (11-mar-2015),termopar (11-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Ya te he modificado las imágenes para ponerlas como pedías. El proceso es el siguiente:
> 
> Tienes que copiar la url/dirección de la imagen y pegarla dentro de las etiquetas [IMG]...........[/IMG]
> 
> Y por otra parte, es recomendable que la imagen no supere los 1024 px. de ancho.
> 
> En ese caso, si la imagen es muy grande, utilizamos las etiquetas [ RESIZE=1024][IMG].....[/IMG][ /RESIZE].


Gracias F.Lázaro, yo tampoco sabía como hacerlo. Tomo nota pero oye ¿y cuando la imagen es una foto propia y la tienes en el disco?

----------

